# Can M4A78 PRO unlock 550BE ?



## MohawkAngel (Jan 27, 2010)

I want to buy a motherboard with onboard HDMI and spdif and some other features and that Asus seems to be the best choice for me.
http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=EbXqq06yxpJwlABf&templete=2

Do you think that this motherboard can unlock the cores on my 550BE ? 
All the features are good to me but i have a M3A78-CM that the chipset cant unlock the cores on my 550be. 

Thank you for helping !


----------



## erocker (Jan 27, 2010)

You need to look for a 785G, 780GX, or 790FX chipset to unlock. All those chipsets use either a 750 or 710 south bridge chip which is what you need for ACC mode to unlock. The 780G chipset on the motherboard you list has a SB700 south bridge chips that does not have the ACC function.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Jan 27, 2010)

Ok than kyou so what motherboard in ASUS can ahve the same back panel and internal plugs but with unlocking feature?


----------



## suraswami (Jan 27, 2010)

I had that M4A78 pro and it is an awesome board.  Unfortunately it won't unlock the Cores.  Like E said go with either of those chipsets.

Try M4NPro - NVidia chipset based that has NVCC - same as ACC built into it.

But how sure are you about the chip to unlock?


----------



## MohawkAngel (Jan 27, 2010)

Yes with the serial code of my cpu in a black edition and black edition are good overclockers and unlockers


----------



## erocker (Jan 27, 2010)

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131398

That is the board you want. You will need DDR3 though. I couldn't find any 780GX's listed that use DDR2


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 27, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> Yes with the serial code of my cpu in a black edition and black edition are good overclockers and unlockers



Black edition doesn't mean anything when it comes to unlocking, but if you mean that your batch has a high chance of unlocking then go for it.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Jan 27, 2010)

HDZ550WFGIBOX   the code for my cpu
I could transfer my memory on it it says the ddr2 800 is ok.
What is the best HDradeon3200 512megs or ATI Radeon HD 4200 GPU SidePort Memory - onboard 128MB DDR3 1333 memory???


----------



## rockleez (Jan 27, 2010)

look here http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/535501-amd-phenom-ii-core-unlocking-guide.html


----------



## Loosenut (Jan 27, 2010)

I have an M4A79XTD EVO and has ACC built in. Great mobo




MohawkAngel said:


> I want to buy a motherboard with onboard HDMI and spdif and some other features and that Asus seems to be the best choice for me.
> http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=EbXqq06yxpJwlABf&templete=2
> 
> Do you think that this motherboard can unlock the cores on my 550BE ?
> ...


----------

